# ?      ?

## veselka

,       ! 
25/04  "" in Villa !
200 . -

----------


## LAEN

,    ,      ...

----------


## Condor

*LAEN*, 200 .  ,   !

----------


## LAEN

*Condor*,  ,      ",   "   

> ,    ( 1)

----------


## Brest

- .      ,  200 - .      -   100

----------


## Mila

-       ?    ?    , , .     ,  ³       ³    ,         ³ -   ,  .  "     ,          .  ,    ,   ,           ,     (     ,   ,

----------


## LAEN

> -       ?    ?

  +++    

> .

      .          )   

> ,   ,

    ̳

----------


## veselka

"25". 
     . ³   .

----------


## LAEN

15.11? http://vk.com/event78794474

----------


## vladd

,      " "  " ܪܪ"? 
     ,    ""   -     .
 !

----------


## sharasha

*vladd*,   10   ,      40 . ϳ      .  ...  ...

----------


## vladd

> 10

          ,  ,   !
 14  ,    ,   " ",  ,     .     ""  "  ". 
 ""    (- ,  ""     ).
    :  

> ?     !

  **:       "  ",   !
  ,       ,           , ,  ! ?
" " -  !  
   , .  ,  "   "...
       ,  ! ³  ,  .    !   

> 40 .

    140,  .
  ""  ,   " "  ̳,    .....
  ,     ,  .     .
 ,  .   ,     "ܪܪ " *-*!
     ,       .    ,  ** !

----------


## sharasha

*vladd*,    . ³ ,    ,   .     !   !
   -     ,     .

----------


## vladd

**:     

> *vladd*,    . ³ ,    ,   .     !   !

      ,    !
** ,  !
  ,   "",  "  ,   "   .
     "", *   !*
** ,  .  .      

> ,     .

   ? , ! !   !
  " " - ,  " ". 
   -    . 
     ,     "/"       ,   !   ,      .
 ""      ,  ""  .    "". 
ҳ  , ,  " ",   .     ""  "",    "" . 
   .   .   ,   ""   , "".
   ""   ,    ""   " ".
,   ":  

> !

  P.S.
       .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ...

----------


## andy

> ...

   ...

----------


## 23q

,   , .    .

----------


## LAEN

ֳ   .        .  :  . )
,   . ,      -    . 
           ,  .    ,   . ,      )

----------


## LAEN



----------


## LAEN

' ...

----------


## Tiramisu

> ...

             .  .   ,  ))).  **:     

> !   !

     "" ...      

> ³  ,  .    !

    ,     -  "".      ? ( ,       ) 
   :   

>

----------


## Brest

> .  .   ,  ))).

       46    !!!!!!!   

> ' ...

        ))))))))

----------


## Sky

> )

      ))

----------


## Tiramisu

> 46    !

      .     "".  ,   ,   34.    .

----------


## Brest

> .     "".  ,   ,   34.    .

    .   -  -32

----------


## Tiramisu

> -  -32

     ))). 1979-  , ,    33-34 .

----------


## vladd

> ,     -  "".      ? ( ,       )

   ,      .
,    ""  -   ?

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,    "" -   ?

         . 
 ,      ,          ,       .      ( ) .  -     ,  -    ,   .  
 ,      -    -    ,    .  ,   ...   

> ,      .

    ,   .    .

----------


## LAEN



----------


## Sky

*LAEN*,         ?

----------


## Sky

.       ,    27   ,  21    .     .   ,     '    .       - .  
      -      .

----------


## pierro

'     ,     2 ,  21     .  ' Cultprostir,         . 
   .         ,   . ,           .  ,    :      ,   .     '   , -  Cultprostir  . 
  ,          (),   (Piano),   (O.Torvald),   ( ),    (), , ҳ ,    . 
       . ֳ     250  500 .   ,       .    -        .      :    , ,    , -  . ,    ,     .

----------


## pierro

*Sky*, ,     .       ,

----------


## Sky

*pierro*,      .   5-6.

----------


## pierro

20      -,   ,        .

----------


## Sky

( )‎ -tribute / 20  /   / 
20      ,        ,          ,  ,   (),  ,  ,  ,   (Piano),   ,  ,  (),   ( г), Loboda,   (O.Torvald),  , Dzidzio,  .    .      .  
  ,    ,       .     ,       .     ,      !          .   20 ! 
    ,      Atlas 27 ,   20      - 1.     ,         . ,     20     :   (   . ). 
  : kuzmatribut@gmail.com, +38 044 383 5858 
   ̲: 
 , +380677537207, Olha.Chertkova@gmail.com

----------


## pierro

(((.    ?

----------


## LAEN

...

----------


## Sky

ĳ -  '   .

----------


## V00D00People

?    ?

----------


## Dracon

> ?    ?

  ..... 
PS:    ,    ,  , ,  ,      -    .......   *   ""   *  
       ""      . 14  2015    "Sentrum"    ""   ,      . ,   ,     .             : ",  ", "  ", " "  .  : 220-800    

> ֳ   .        .  :  . )  ..............................        ,  .    ,   . ,      )

  
  -  ,     (: 8 . 2015 .) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODTBDXfd9JY 
      (: 9 . 2015 .) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsgZlGmOeE4 
01 02 15  : "ϳ     , " (: 2 . 2015 .) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfjGR43tRDc 
01 02 15    '   : "ϳ     , ",    15  2015 ,   2   .......

----------


## LAEN

*Dracon*,  ,   ?
 ,   ,       ...

----------


## Sky

> ""

      .

----------


## Dracon

> Dracon,  ,   ?

  *LAEN*,   * ! " :  . ) ..............................        ,  .    ,   . ,      )"!* 
³  ,         ,      ,   ""   ,       .................. 
³ !

----------


## LAEN

*Dracon*, .  ,      :    
  .

----------


## LAEN



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

...

----------


## ukrainian

,  ...

----------

